# Need help with id and pricing



## Andy928 (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi again!
I need help with id and pricing, please. It looks like it'll only let me do 1 picture per post. This is going to take a while. I tested them with a short burst of power as recommended.

This is still packaged Bachmann Rail Chief set trains only. Untested due to factory seal on package.


----------



## Andy928 (Jan 5, 2018)

Side of boxes


----------



## Andy928 (Jan 5, 2018)

D & H engine and caboose. Runs.


----------



## Andy928 (Jan 5, 2018)

Chessie caboose.


----------



## Andy928 (Jan 5, 2018)

Engine body.


----------



## Andy928 (Jan 5, 2018)

Red caboose. Tyco


----------



## Andy928 (Jan 5, 2018)

Blue thing. No lights or movement.


----------



## Andy928 (Jan 5, 2018)

Milwaukee road. Says made in Austria, no manufacturer. Works.


----------



## Andy928 (Jan 5, 2018)

Amtrak track cleaner. Bachmann. No lights no movement.


----------



## Andy928 (Jan 5, 2018)

Southern Pacific body.


----------



## Andy928 (Jan 5, 2018)

American caboose.


----------



## Andy928 (Jan 5, 2018)

Silver Streak caboose. Tyco, needs wheels


----------



## Andy928 (Jan 5, 2018)

Santa Fe Warbonnet. Bachmann. Everything works.


----------



## Andy928 (Jan 5, 2018)

Camo engine. Mantua. No lights no movement.


----------



## Andy928 (Jan 5, 2018)

Amtrak Engine. Bachmann. No lights no movement.


----------



## Andy928 (Jan 5, 2018)

Silver Streak engine. Tyco. Lights work, no movement.


----------



## Andy928 (Jan 5, 2018)

Weathered Amtrak engine. Bachmann. Light work, makes noise but no movement.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Honestly? No gems in that lot. It's all at the low end of the scale, detail-wise, and much of it doesn't run out of the box. A couple bucks each for the cars, maybe $25 for the locos, 20% more if they run.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Andy

I'll let others who are more familiar with the
items you have make appropriate comments.

But I wanted to help you with your photo posting.
It is easy to display more than one pic in a post.

When you write in a thread, look up above the text
field. You'll see a number of icons including a 
PAPER CLIP.

Click on that when ready to post a pic and you will
get a second screen with a number of BROWZE lines.
Click on the first one and you'll be taken to your
computer's photo files. Select the one you wish to
post and click open. 

You will be returned to the BROWZE screen. If you
want to post another pic, click on the 2nd BROWZE and
do it all anew. You can post a number of pics this
way.

When done click on UPLOAD and your pics will be
sent to your post. Red X the browze screen. Again
click on the paper clip. You'll
then see your pic files listed. You can use your cursor
to type between the files for any explanation your want
to add.

If you wish to sell these items you should post in our
free FOR SALE OR TRADE forum. To use it you must
state a price (or better offer is OK) as well as your
payment and shipping terms.

Don


----------



## Andy928 (Jan 5, 2018)

Thanks guys.


----------

